# [Windows 10 Mobile] Official update will be based on build 10.0.586.107 and is ready



## djtonka (Feb 13, 2016)

A Matter of Days. It may be rolling out based on existing 10.0.586.107 which is ready for OTA. 







Source


----------



## reksden (Feb 13, 2016)

I thought, why not build 10 when I last(12.02.2016) updated my Ativ S.












HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo:
 PhoneManufacturer  NOKIA
 PhoneManufacturerModelName на RM-1040_1021
HTC 8x:




but have error:


----------



## reksden (Feb 13, 2016)

@djtonka




10.0.10586.29 may be final?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65270198&postcount=40


----------



## djtonka (Feb 13, 2016)

on 90%, 586.107 will be.  It has been released to OEM to make it ready for OTA. At least i Poland


----------



## winphouser (Feb 14, 2016)

> Yesterday we see that Lumia 535 Windows Phones users based on Egypt and Jordan are receiving Windows 10 Mobile update on their phones. But it seems that the release of Windows 10 Mobile update gets widened. Now today winphone.ir has reported that the Windows 10 update for Lumia 640XL has been out for users which are from Africa. One of the user of their site Farshid Hamid has reported this news to them. The images of update notification and screenshot has posted.

Click to collapse





http://www.nokiapoweruser.com/report-lumia-640xl-users-are-getting-windows-10-update-in-africa/

Sent from mTalk


----------



## djtonka (Feb 14, 2016)

it is a fake news, not official update. Still comes from Insider app


----------



## w.bogdan (Feb 15, 2016)

djtonka said:


> it is a fake news, not official update. Still comes from Insider app

Click to collapse



Well, you started this "news". Here is the same message for Lumia 735 




I got it by flashing WP 8.1, installing Insider Preview and selecting Insider Release Preview. 
So, let's just call this "the final build" and get over with it. There is a new build coming next week anyway...


----------



## djtonka (Feb 15, 2016)

Do not put the words "official update" into my mouth
Will be sound more responsible, even if it going to based on 107


----------



## MrCego (Feb 16, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> Well, you started this "news". Here is the same message for Lumia 735
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





But my sources told me it will be a Redstone build. Seriously is possible?


----------



## w.bogdan (Feb 16, 2016)

MrCego said:


> But my sources told me it will be a Redstone build. Seriously is possible?

Click to collapse



On one hand, it makes no sense for Microsoft to delay W10M in order to push sales for Lumia 950, 550, 650. Anyone interested can get W10M on every previous Lumia. On the other hand, 10.0.586.107 is still full of bugs and Microsoft should fix them before releasing an official upgrade. So, I think the final build should be Redstone based. That means a reasonable delay:
" So let's assume that Redstone arrives six months after the version 1511 update. That would put its release date in May 2016"
http://www.zdnet.com/article/what-happens-free-windows-10-upgrades-after-july-29-2016/


----------



## djtonka (Feb 16, 2016)

We keep testing an Redstone builds as well. In most cases is running worst than TH2


----------



## MrCego (Feb 16, 2016)

Redstone Build-based? That's no sense, bogan.


----------



## w.bogdan (Feb 16, 2016)

This must have been the original plan: release W10M at the beginning of 2016, get a hype boost from OneCore release with Redstone later in the year. If it's still the case, remains to be seen.


----------



## MrCego (Feb 16, 2016)

lol, funny.
New cumulative update in the pipeline.


----------



## djtonka (Feb 17, 2016)

in next 2-3 days we expecting new TH2


----------



## w.bogdan (Feb 17, 2016)

Microsoft Lumia Mexico
"Hola, la actualización a Windows 10 estará disponible a partir del *29 de febrero*, pero recuerda que no todos los dispositivos podrán hacerlo. ¡Saludos!" 
https://www.facebook.com/MicrosoftL...52333851878&reply_comment_id=1096206033746508
Microsoft seems to have a sense of humor too, luckily this February has 29 days.


----------



## djtonka (Feb 17, 2016)

it is Mexico not Microsoft or at least one bored employe responsible for social media.


----------



## w.bogdan (Feb 17, 2016)

djtonka said:


> it is Mexico not Microsoft or at least one bored employe responsible for social media.

Click to collapse



Just as credible as you are. On 13 February you said "A Matter of Days" till the "[Windows 10 Mobile] Official update", posting the same screens as an Insider Release Preview install. Now, you said "in next 2-3 days we expecting new TH2". So, "official update" will not be based on 10.0.586.107. What's your best guess now for the " [Windows 10 Mobile] Official update" release date?


----------



## djtonka (Feb 17, 2016)

just go back to December and let me remind you how many official updates wents through WMPU/WPC according to an netowrk social media website? LOTS!


----------



## w.bogdan (Feb 17, 2016)

djtonka said:


> just go back to December and let me remind you how many official updates wents through WMPU/WPC according to an netowrk social media website? LOTS!

Click to collapse



Everybody is trying to generate traffic for their websites, sounds familiar? 
But you didn't answer the question: What's your best guess now for the " [Windows 10 Mobile] Official update" release date?
Your guess, not some classified inside information.


----------



## djtonka (Feb 19, 2016)

There is official already for some devices, go back to 2015 or 2014 when Preview has been re-named and released through OTA
BTW in Redstone, Microsoft managed fix the app list background when you swiping to “All apps” list from Start screen 
http://www.windowsmaniak.pl/504/504/


----------



## w.bogdan (Feb 19, 2016)

So, you created this topic just to promote your website. That's ok, but you should pay me something for keeping it alive


----------



## djtonka (Feb 19, 2016)

You must be not even one yerar with Windows Phone. Am I right?
BTW Redstone out , wilk show you how to intstall on unsupported devices


----------



## winphouser (Feb 20, 2016)

*Phone Manufacturer:* MicrosoftMDG

*Phone Manufacturer Model Name:* RM-1085_11302

⬆ I set the above on 640XL using WPTweaker and build 14267.1002 installed like any other update. Seems faster!


----------



## reksden (Feb 20, 2016)

winphouser said:


> *Phone Manufacturer:* MicrosoftMDG
> 
> *Phone Manufacturer Model Name:* RM-1085_11302
> 
> I set the above on 640XL using WPTweaker and build 14267.1002 installed like any other update. Seems faster!

Click to collapse



are you flashing to 8.1 and firmware update with 950 lumia(tweak)?
i want backup cab files from phone, for manually update(and i see files).
I update my Ativ S.


----------



## winphouser (Feb 20, 2016)

reksden said:
			
		

> are you flashing to 8.1

Click to collapse



Nope, I upgraded directly from the 10586.107 build I was on.



			
				reksden said:
			
		

> and firmware update with 950 lumia(tweak)?

Click to collapse



No, I went to _official_ WPTweaker ➡ Device info, and entered the values I mentioned. So I didn't try the toggle in the @kwanice variant but I'm guessing that would work too.

Furthermore, I didn't update _'firmware'_. Updating to firmware for another RM, will most likely brick the device. So, if you are offered an MDG update or similar after changing RM, *do not* install it.


----------



## w.bogdan (Feb 20, 2016)

*[Windows 10 Mobile] Official update will be based on build 10.0.586.107 and i...*



djtonka said:


> BTW Redstone out , wilk show you how to intstall on unsupported devices

Click to collapse




Looks like winphouser beat you to it.


----------



## monoWench (Feb 20, 2016)

winphouser said:


> *Phone Manufacturer:* MicrosoftMDG
> 
> *Phone Manufacturer Model Name:* RM-1085_11302
> 
> I set the above on 640XL using WPTweaker and build 14267.1002 installed like any other update. Seems faster!

Click to collapse



Tried this on my 930. Worked great. 14267 does seem a lot faster than 10586


----------



## djtonka (Feb 20, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> Looks like winphouser beat you to it.

Click to collapse



only on XDA, ten minutes to midnight 
http://www.windowsmania.pl/poradnik...ne-instalacja-na-kazdym-urzadzeniu-28006-new/


----------



## w.bogdan (Feb 20, 2016)

djtonka said:


> only on XDA, ten minutes to midnight
> http://www.windowsmania.pl/poradnik...ne-instalacja-na-kazdym-urzadzeniu-28006-new/

Click to collapse



At this point, you seem to have been wrong about all the claims made in this thread. The least you could do is provide Bing translations for your blog, like this http://www.microsofttranslator.com/bv.aspx?from=pl&to=en&a=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.windowsmaniak.pl%2F504%2F504%2F


----------



## djtonka (Feb 20, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> At this point, you seem to have been wrong about all the claims made in this thread. The least you could do is provide Bing translations for your blog, like this http://www.microsofttranslator.com/bv.aspx?from=pl&to=en&a=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.windowsmaniak.pl%2F504%2F504%2F

Click to collapse



yep, I will make sure of it. 
Let me know if you will get different than 107 build. can't wait


----------



## mrchezco1995 (Feb 20, 2016)

*Sys files related to Project Astoria*

Earlier, I just read some article that Windows 10 Build 14251 had lxcore.sys and lxss.sys to it, which indicates that those files are for the Android Subsystem part of Windows..... 

I wonder if the latest mobile build, 14267 had those files too... Can anyone check? 




Sent from Ponyville


----------



## endera (Feb 20, 2016)

Yezz Billy 4.7  Win10?


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 20, 2016)

winphouser said:


> *Phone Manufacturer:* MicrosoftMDG
> 
> *Phone Manufacturer Model Name:* RM-1085_11302
> 
> I set the above on 640XL using WPTweaker and build 14267.1002 installed like any other update. Seems faster!

Click to collapse



Lost wifi connection and acces to celular¬data in settings.... phone is freezing. dual sim, 640xl.  Soft reset, lost interop. Unlocked with roottool.  Ill keep diging to see what the problem is.

Done hard reset, almost all fine, .lnk not working. I will not update from store the programs with bugs, like weather. Now i have weather on lockscreen


----------



## winphouser (Feb 21, 2016)

@augustinionut The only thing I've noticed is that shortcuts (.lnk) don't work in the File Explorer app. Nothing happens when I tap them. 

System is rock solid and fast and I have reliable wifi with 400kB HOSTS file np. (640xl 14267.1002)


----------



## xterminater07 (Feb 21, 2016)

Hello all.  I just got the 640 Lumia and updated it to the latest 10.0.10586.107, and I have been trying to sideload android apk and it kept giving me error 14.  I kept checking windows update and got nothing on the developers update.  Did microsoft eliminated the way for us to install android apk?


----------



## w.bogdan (Feb 21, 2016)

The only problem I had so far with 10.0.14267.1002 was the settings crashing when trying to change Time zone. Until I realized the text was too long to fit the screen in portrait and used the phone in landscape  
After updating to 10.0.14267.1002, I changed the phone description back to its original state.


----------



## MrCego (Feb 21, 2016)

I had have problem with Store app to download any app, keeping loading info. Lumia 620.


----------



## titi66200 (Feb 21, 2016)

Lumia 1020 Os 10.0.14267.1002 and Store works


----------



## reksden (Feb 27, 2016)

approximate timetable for updating and stopped update to 10):
http://allaboutwindowsphone.com/features/item/21265_How_to_stop_your_Windows_Phone.php


----------



## djtonka (Feb 28, 2016)

do not thing so


----------



## w.bogdan (Feb 28, 2016)

djtonka said:


> do not thing so

Click to collapse




A few days, right?


----------



## djtonka (Feb 28, 2016)

maybe day maybe two
BTW Watch only if know polish
http://www.windowsmaniak.pl/604


----------



## CMage (Feb 29, 2016)

Received update 10.0.10586.107 yesterday to my Lumia 950. I am not in the insider program. Still struggling with battery. I need to recharge it daily. On my old HTC 8S it was 4 days.


----------



## laandennis (Mar 1, 2016)

I've got 10.0.14267.1004 since yesterday on my lumia 950... looks stable with good battery


----------



## djtonka (Mar 1, 2016)

HTC 8S is not a smarfton


----------



## reksden (Mar 1, 2016)

windows 10 mobile 10.0.13080.107 update cooming soon?
why 8s isn't smartphone?)


----------



## djtonka (Mar 1, 2016)

no, 13080.107 is equivalent to existing 10.0.10586.107 OS version


----------



## w.bogdan (Mar 13, 2016)

djtonka said:


> [Windows 10 Mobile] Official update will be based on build 10.0.586.107 and is ready
> By djtonka, Senior Member on 13-02-2016, 08:11
> A Matter of Days. It may be rolling out based on existing 10.0.586.107 which is ready for OTA.

Click to collapse



One month since "a matter of days" topic was started. And a question still waits for an answer.


----------



## djtonka (Mar 17, 2016)

so, have you got still any question about today's release of 107?


----------



## w.bogdan (Mar 18, 2016)

107? I got 164. 
Besides, the question asked one month ago was "What's your best guess now for the official update release date?"
Let me rephrase that now: "What's your best guess for the official redstone release date?"
Will you answer in June or July?


----------



## djtonka (Mar 19, 2016)

no, 107 is the base version via OTA not 164


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 19, 2016)

To delete.


----------



## w.bogdan (Mar 19, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> See the attachment.

Click to collapse



Wow! More Microsoft CONFIDENTIAL information! 
Come on, let's be honest here. So far, Microsoft renamed Windows Insider to UpdateAdvisor and provided a release candidate, at best, as an "upgrade".  If Apple or Google would release iOS 10/Android 7 and, in the same day, iOS 10.1/Android 7.1, everybody would be mocking them. 
More, an "official upgrade"  should be available through Windows Device Recovery Tool. When is that going to happen? I expect Microsoft would not be so dumb to release 107 or 164 through the recovery software.


----------

